# Hi from Cyprus



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello all,

new member here joining from Cyprus. I have been reading the site for about a month and I have very slowly started my journey into the "real" world of coffee. At the moment I will be concentrating on trying to prepare and taste nice coffee using four brewing methods (french press, aeropress, hario, V60) and then - if I succeed! - I will move into the espresso world which is what I enjoy most and brought me into the journey in the first place. I have had various nespresso machines for the last 10 years and I usually have at least 2 espressos per day but I have also been feeling that what I am drinking in not on the same level with what i have tasted in some good cafes around Europe. I also like a lot to drink Frappe and this is something I am not willing to give up even though it is made using instant coffee...

Next steps from would be to get all the accessories needed e.g scales, thermometers, PID kettle, e.t.c and order the Has Bean filter coffee sample and experiment with the 4 brewing methods I mentioned above.

Thanks for all the help so far and I hope I would be also be able to contribute in the future!

Harris


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Harris. Sounds like you've got your work cut out!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hello and enjoy your coffee making!!!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Ya sou Harris,

Welcome. I used to have a house in Cyprus (at Levadia near to Larnaca) but I lost it in my divorce! I used to generally order a cafe metrio while I was there and really enjoyed the novelty of a Cyprus coffee rather than an Espresso!

I am sure that you will learn a lot here and it will all help your quest for the perfect coffee!

David


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi & Welcome!

Great plan, and that you are willing to invest time into researching how to get the best coffee. HasBean do some great beans for brewing and espresso. Good luck, and do ask for help here if you get stuck.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

DavidBondy said:


> Ya sou Harris,
> 
> Welcome. I used to have a house in Cyprus (at Levadia near to Larnaca) but I lost it in my divorce! I used to generally order a cafe metrio while I was there and really enjoyed the novelty of a Cyprus coffee rather than an Espresso!
> 
> ...


Yia sou,

David. I think Cyprus coffee is extremely similar to Turkish although I think we serve it in a bigger dose in the cup here. What about frappe, have you tried it?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

charris said:


> I think Cyprus coffee is extremely similar to Turkish although I think we serve it in a bigger dose in the cup here. What about frappe, have you tried it?


I tried the Cafe Frappe (my neighbours all swear by it!) but it always seemed to be made from Nescafe so I didn't stick with it ....

David


----------

